# Turbo Update...



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so i got my car back.. finally got the jwt clutch put in.. wow what a difference. that car pulls like i have never felt before.. its amazing..although i spend the day cleaning up the vacuum lines (wes i got a vaccuum manifold from that site you sent me .. its awesome) i will take some pics of how it looks after its finally done..after spending the night driving around.. i am uncertian if this is possible but i noticed that i was hitting close to 13lbs of boost.. with no problems..thats what my gauge said..and im running off the wastegate.. im goin to install the boost controller this weekend. i still have to double check the gauge make sure its ok. but the car runs perfect. and the gauge hit 13 maybe close to 14lbs of boost .. i did that once and i got concerned so i don't plan on pushing it that high .but oh my god was it fun. lets just say a spec v didn't like me to much lol. but i'll get some pics posted as soon as i can.. car still needs a nice cleaning.. and i gotta practice driving with this new clutch as it grabs so fast. but other then that.. my turbo upgrade is done. no leaks. no problems..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so i got my car back.. finally got the jwt clutch put in.. wow what a difference. that car pulls like i have never felt before.. its amazing..although i spend the day cleaning up the vacuum lines (wes i got a vaccuum manifold from that site you sent me .. its awesome) i will take some pics of how it looks after its finally done..after spending the night driving around.. i am uncertian if this is possible but i noticed that i was hitting close to 13lbs of boost.. with no problems..thats what my gauge said..and im running off the wastegate.. im goin to install the boost controller this weekend. i still have to double check the gauge make sure its ok. but the car runs perfect. and the gauge hit 13 maybe close to 14lbs of boost .. i did that once and i got concerned so i don't plan on pushing it that high .but oh my god was it fun. lets just say a spec v didn't like me to much lol. but i'll get some pics posted as soon as i can.. car still needs a nice cleaning.. and i gotta practice driving with this new clutch as it grabs so fast. but other then that.. my turbo upgrade is done. no leaks. no problems..


Keep pushing it to 14 PSI and I predict a blown head gasket or possibly worse. The 240 MAF is more than likely maxed out! You need to monitor MAF voltage and see! The techtom MDM 100 or the other scan tools avail. can monitor it. OR you can rig up a multimeter to monitor it.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Keep pushing it to 14 PSI and I predict a blown head gasket or possibly worse. The 240 MAF is more than likely maxed out! You need to monitor MAF voltage and see! The techtom MDM 100 or the other scan tools avail. can monitor it. OR you can rig up a multimeter to monitor it.



oh i don't ever plan to push up to that much at all wes... i just wanted to see what max boost would be off the wastegate.. and again i wasn't lookin at the gauge accurately i took a quick glance.. i usually shift at about 10psi.. i won't go higher cuase frankly i don' tknow how to handle the newly acquired boost. with my boost controller installation this weekened.. i plan to keep low boost about about 8psi and ima set hight boost to 10. i don't want to abuse the boost and have.. like you said .. a blown headgasket. or worse.. and i usually am at work 6 days a week.so basically i'll be pushing 8psi most of the time.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> oh i don't ever plan to push up to that much at all wes... i just wanted to see what max boost would be off the wastegate.. and again i wasn't lookin at the gauge accurately i took a quick glance.. i usually shift at about 10psi.. i won't go higher cuase frankly i don' tknow how to handle the newly acquired boost. with my boost controller installation this weekened.. i plan to keep low boost about about 8psi and ima set hight boost to 10. i don't want to abuse the boost and have.. like you said .. a blown headgasket. or worse.. and i usually am at work 6 days a week.so basically i'll be pushing 8psi most of the time.


LMAO if the wastegate is set to 13ish you cannot run less than that. NO boost controller that I know of can run less than the wastegate itself, only higher


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

13 is a guess..im not exactly sure..definately 11 though. if thats the case then how do i lower the wastegate cause i def don't want to be pushing that much boost all the time? i got the greddy type S controller as per your recommendation.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Set your wastegate (adjustable I'm assuming) to 8PSI... Then set the boost controller to 10 or whatever you feel at the moment.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

asleepz said:


> Set your wastegate (adjustable I'm assuming) to 8PSI... Then set the boost controller to 10 or whatever you feel at the moment.


This is not possible without switching the WG itself. 

I remember specifically telling you this a while back Subaru... You need to adjust the WG arm so that it is at the lowest boost setting. Mine is 11 and I believe aminidab is the same... It is a result of the WG the potato uses. If you switched to a WG from a T28 then you may be able to do what you want. Otherwise you will have to run 11ish....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a gt28r wastegate if youde want that...for almost free you can have it


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> This is not possible without switching the WG itself.
> 
> I remember specifically telling you this a while back Subaru... You need to adjust the WG arm so that it is at the lowest boost setting. Mine is 11 and I believe aminidab is the same... It is a result of the WG the potato uses. If you switched to a WG from a T28 then you may be able to do what you want. Otherwise you will have to run 11ish....



yeah i remember you saying that.. i was told that the boost controller would not only raise boost but lower it .. i wasn't aware that the wastegate is the main factor in the low boost setting. the arm on mine was a pain in the ass to get on and the way it is right now is the best i could do..
im also aware that to much boost will blow the head gasket as well as the motor.. so lemme ask you this. if i leave it as is. and as long as i don't let boost reach higher then 11 i'll be ok.. no one drives my car but me so as long as i shift at about 11psi. id be ok. im goin to check out on my next day off and see if i can adjust the arm some more.. but other then that.. i mean the car drives, handles perfectly..its such a night and day difference.

so i'll try to adjust the arm first.. but if i can't.. am i correct in what i said.. that as long as i watch my boost and shift when i hit 11psi.. id be running safe boost?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

This is good news to me... Max I will probably run daily is 10psi, and I am for sure no expert, but 11 I believe is in the safe zone. Also, does your car run crazy fast? Just wanted to post to tell you to look up a post so you don't miss your free WG, if you wanted it.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> This is good news to me... Max I will probably run daily is 10psi, and I am for sure no expert, but 11 I believe is in the safe zone. Also, does your car run crazy fast? Just wanted to post to tell you to look up a post so you don't miss your free WG, if you wanted it.


 yeah you could say its crazy fast. BIG difference in power. i only boost to about 10 sometimes 11.. i won't go higher then that frankly because i dunno if i can handle it lol.. and i don't want to kill the motor


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys are not learning here. There is no "safe PSI". You have to run within the limits of all the components! motor, fuel system, MAF, etc... 


You will not have your answer unless you monitor your MAF voltage! You may be maxing it out at 11 PSI, depends on conditions... I was able to max mine out at 10 PSI on a T28, but then again I have head work done so it is more than likely not the same for you. I know that Stephen is VERY close to maxing out his 240 MAF, but he has it set up so he is not hitting 5.11 volts and has been doing extensive datalogging. 

The motor can handle it as long as it has fuel. My setup has seen 16 punds on a few occasions and it just keeps pulling. This is exactly the reason I changed my fuel and MAF system. I was sick of being on the ragged edge...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> You guys are not learning here. There is no "safe PSI". You have to run within the limits of all the components! motor, fuel system, MAF, etc...
> 
> 
> You will not have your answer unless you monitor your MAF voltage! You may be maxing it out at 11 PSI, depends on conditions... I was able to max mine out at 10 PSI on a T28, but then again I have head work done so it is more than likely not the same for you. I know that Stephen is VERY close to maxing out his 240 MAF, but he has it set up so he is not hitting 5.11 volts and has been doing extensive datalogging.
> ...


Yeah I've been monitoring my MAF voltage and duty cycle very closely, datalogging almost everytime I drive. Even keeping everything on my setup the same the max duty cycle will vary by 5% or more with different conditions.

Also watching the boost gauge and letting off the throttle isn't a very safe way to monitor boost. It's way too easy to get distracted and run more boost than you intend to.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

good point both from you and wes.. like ive stated before.. i wanted to keep this setup safe and reliable. im goin to try and adjust the actuator or see if i can put a different one on. cause right now.. my car just keeps pulling as if it wants more boost..and it takes it.. only on one occasion did i see it hit 13.. and it still wanted to go.. and it pulled and it was perfect. but again.. i don't want to over do it.. so im gonna double check everything and keep my eye on the voltage as you have explained. and i'll just take it one step at a time


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> good point both from you and wes.. like ive stated before.. i wanted to keep this setup safe and reliable. im goin to try and adjust the actuator or see if i can put a different one on. cause right now.. my car just keeps pulling as if it wants more boost..and it takes it.. only on one occasion did i see it hit 13.. and it still wanted to go.. and it pulled and it was perfect. but again.. i don't want to over do it.. so im gonna double check everything and keep my eye on the voltage as you have explained. and i'll just take it one step at a time


LMAO it will pull like it wants more until it blows up. There is NO room for error, you will not KNOW it until it's too late.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> LMAO it will pull like it wants more until it blows up. There is NO room for error, you will not KNOW it until it's too late.



ok.. so by watching the voltage on the maf.. will help me determine when its maxing out and to what psi i should stay below..in that case.. what is the acceptable voltage it should be at.

also.. besides the normal guages (boost,oil pres, water temp) what other instruments should i invest in to ensure the life span of my motor. 
egt? anything else?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I woudl get rid of the water temp.. and replace that with a EGT gauge.. adminidab knows ALL about those.. . Hotter the exhaust, the faster your car goes boom. If i remember from like.. a year ago, if its hotter than 1500f your enigne will go quite soon.. but something like 1300 was a reasonable exhaust temp... do more searches on here about it if your interested..

its wayy better to monitor the heat of your exhaust, over the temperature of your water.. hell, theres an OEM gauge for coolant..


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

A broad band O2 sensor...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok.. so by watching the voltage on the maf.. will help me determine when its maxing out and to what psi i should stay below..in that case.. what is the acceptable voltage it should be at.
> 
> also.. besides the normal guages (boost,oil pres, water temp) what other instruments should i invest in to ensure the life span of my motor.
> egt? anything else?


Please do a search on this. The MAXIMUM voltage ANY Nissan MAF will read is 5.11. Here's the kicker, at what boost you will hit 5.11 will vary based on weather conditions. On a cold day with higher barometric pressures you may hit it sooner and at a lower boost level. This is why you need to monitor it over time. 

Turbo cars are not just drive it and forget it when you are on the edge of what a setup can handle. This is again why I went with the Cobra and 50lb program. I NEVER check my voltages. 


As for EGT it is a good thing to monitor. Ideally your EGT's will not get over 1550ish at red-line under full boost. I am talking pre-turbine temps. here. If it is pegging at 1600 you better not do that for prolonged periods of time. 

Water temp. is GREAT to have, I watch it religiously after my previous setup.


----------

